

Where could I buy a SSL certificate? - davidjohnrace

I need to have a valid SSL certificate, by valid I mean not self signed.
Any opinions?
======
PaulBurke
SSL Certificate selection depends on which type of validation you need for
your website.

If you wish to secure your website with HTTPS only, you need a "Domain
Validated" SSL Certificate

If you wish to secure your website with HTTPS & Organization name in URL, you
need a "Organization Validated" SSL Certificate.

If you wish to secure your website with HTTPS by displaying Green address bar
along with Organization name, you nee an "Extended Validation" SSL
Certificate.

Additionally if you wish to secure multiple domains you need a SAN certificate
and for security of multiple sub-domains you need a wildcard Certificate.

At [http://www.cheapsslsecurity.com/](http://www.cheapsslsecurity.com/) you
will find DV, OV, EV, SAN and Wildcard SSL Certificate at cheapest price with
heavy discount.

CheapSSLSecurity is premium SSL partner of Comodo, Symantec, RapidSSL, Thawte
& GeoTrust.

------
sumodirjo
StartSSL also provide free certificate :
[https://www.startssl.com/](https://www.startssl.com/)

You might also want to use [http://www.cacert.org/](http://www.cacert.org/)

and don't forget [https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/)

If you have budget and want to use for multiple sub domains you might want to
buy wildcard certificate which can be used to secure *.domain.com.

Domain validated certificate is good for security. having a organization
validated or extended validation certificate will not improve your security.

------
kennpeterson
You can get SSL Certificate from
[https://comodosslstore.com/](https://comodosslstore.com/) Its offer different
types of SSL like Domain validated, organization validated, extended
validation ssl certificate at affordable. If you can have wildcard or multiple
domain security with unlimited re-issue and unlimited server license. Try
it...

------
0x006A
Get a free one from
[https://buy.wosign.com/free/?lan=en](https://buy.wosign.com/free/?lan=en)
(you have to first sign up, upper left and go to the link once signed in)

